

Spotify, or Get Off the Pot…Seriously - bbryant
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/spotify-or-get-off-the-pot-seriously/

======
ZeroMinx
"The British are coming! The British are coming!"

Not that it technically changes anything, but Spotify is Swedish.

~~~
robgough
Also, saying "Dog and Bone" anywhere outside of London will get you laughed
at. I'm presuming this is mostly the case _in_ London too. Cockney rhyming
slang != British, and no - we don't all use it.

Spotify is awesome, so much so that even though their recent restrictions were
a little upsetting - I decided I love the service too much, and started
paying. Two months in and I'm still very happy with it. If you sign-in from a
mobile device the 7 day trial extends to 30 days, so you can make your own
choice with plenty of time too.

Is it a little annoying they don't have _everything_ on there, sure... but
it's a damn good service. And for everything else, you still have your old
methods.

I'm sorry you guys across the pond haven't got to try it yet, but the tech
blogs are excited about this one for a reason.

~~~
tedreed
I used a Norwegian friend's Spotify account for a bit, and I'm now using rdio.
I don't see any significant difference between them, other than the client,
which ... eh? Rdio works in my web browser, and it works on my phone. That's
pretty much all I care about.

The only advantage an actual app could have is responding to my hardware
play/pause/next buttons, I think.

------
andybak
Dear Music Industry,

Please get on board with a service we want to use and do it quickly. In fact -
get on board with several.

PS might help piracy a bit if you did.

------
BasDirks
_And please, to all of the digital music news sources out there, don’t you
have anything better to write about than the upcoming, then delayed, then
upcoming, then delayed arrival of a service that, by the time it gets here
will have so many restrictions on it that most Americans are going to laugh at
it’s failure to differentiate itself from products that have been here for
years?_

There's irony, and then there's this...

------
kjetil
Spotify for the US certainly has been "in the works" for, well, forever.

But coming from a would-be competitor, this piece only comes across as cranky
trash-talk.

Curious to see if Spotify will do as well as in Scandinavia.

~~~
earbitscom
We don't really consider ourselves a competitor. They're an on-demand service
that gives you an ad-supported and limited free experience until you pay a
monthly fee, at which time they're a very comprehensive on-demand service.
There are other services that they compete with here who have yet to really
gain big market share.

We are ad-free, streaming radio focused on music discovery and creating a
connection between fans and the bands we showcase. Most Americans use more
than one music service to serve different needs.

It was definitely meant to get a reaction, but mostly I am just bored with the
"Spotify is coming according to some secret source" journalism that has been
coming out every week for about 8 months now. If they're really that close,
they'd put out an official statement. Leaking the same boring news every week
is just getting old.

------
sebkomianos
I was reading this and wondering why he is so pissed off. Then I saw his
"signature".

Still, worthless read.

